

New gmail and Google maps UIs live all of a sudden? - samstave

Scroll wheel doesn't work in google maps. Gmail looks horrible.<p>Did this just go live tonight?
======
troymc
In Google Maps, I've noticed that the scroll wheel has super-high latency, but
it does still work --- if you consider high latency to be acceptable!

